# Problème trackpad/souris après goutte d'eau



## Bougye (12 Août 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Voilà, j'ai fais tombé une goutte d'eau sur mon trackpad de mon retina 15". 
... Et depuis, il déconne complètement . Parfois, le clic gauche est totalement inexistant et je ne peux pas cliquer mais je peux utiliser le droit, parfois je ne peux pas cliquer du tout et quand je passe la souris sur le bas de l'écran le dock ne réveille pas et enfin, il arrive que le clic gauche soit bloqué et clic tout le temps et en continu. 
J'ai branché ma souris externe et elle a le même problème. 
Il semble donc que ce soit un problème plus grave qu'un simple trackpad cassé. 
Toute aide serai la bienvenue !


----------



## neoback45 (12 Août 2013)

Juste une goutte d'eau qui ferais ca?
Tu as pas renverser un peu plus qu'une goutte d'eau?


----------



## Bougye (12 Août 2013)

Bah ok quelques unes mais elles stagnaient et je les ai pas essuyé tout de suite tout de suite
Pour être franc, je regardai South park sous la douche avec l ordi a côté de la porte.
Je sais maintenant que c est une très mauvaise idée.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

il va falloir l'éteindre et attendre qu'il sèche (pas de sèche-cheveux)

Avec un peu de chance il n'y aura pas de conséquence et dans 48h tu le retrouveras fonctionnant normalement

Sinon, ben tu n'auras plus qu'à baptiser ton MacBook Kenny....


----------



## Bougye (12 Août 2013)

Ok merci , ça fait déjà 16h quant même mais bon .
Avis aux autres du forum si vous avez une autre idée , je suis tout ouïe!


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

essaie d'ouvrir le dessous du Macbook Pro (mais pour ça il faut un tournevis pentalobe...) pour accéder au dessous du trackpad et voir si tu peux y essayer de l'eau (avec du papier essauie-tout par exemple)


----------



## OhCult (12 Août 2013)

Si jamais ça ne marche pas ( j'espère que ça va s'arranger  ), avec une souris ça ne devrais pas poser de soucis, a partir du moment ou dans pref systeme / accessibilité / souris & trackpad - tu désactives le trackpad lorsqu'une souris est branché


----------



## Bougye (12 Août 2013)

Bah bizarrement la souris externes a le même problème que le trackpad et le clic ne fonctionne pas mieu


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

C'est parce que tu n'as pas désactivé le trackpad. 

Si le clic du trackpad est vu comme "appuyé" (une goutte d'eau fait contact électrique), le fait qu'il y ait une souris en plus ne change rien. Pour MacOS, le clic est appuyé


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est parce que tu n'as pas désactivé le trackpad.
> 
> Si le clic du trackpad est vu comme "appuyé" (une goutte d'eau fait contact électrique), le fait qu'il y ait une souris en plus ne change rien. Pour MacOS, le clic est appuyé


Bien, comment désactiver le trackpad sans pouvoir cliquer?


----------



## OhCult (12 Août 2013)

Je t'ai expliqué au dessus


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

OhCult a dit:


> Je t'ai expliqué au dessus


 
oui mais si son trackpad déconne et qu'il n'y a plus moyen de cliquer, il ne pourra pas cocher la case correspondante...


----------



## esimport (12 Août 2013)

peut-être faudrait-il tout simplement démonter le trackpad et le remplacer par un neuf


----------



## MacSedik (12 Août 2013)

esimport a dit:


> peut-être faudrait-il tout simplement démonter le trackpad et le remplacer par un neuf



Sur un 15" Retina faut s'appeler MacGyver est encore... c'est mission impossible ! (ho le jeux de mots  ) 

Faut enlever la batterie qui est collée au châssis pour avoir accès au trackpad !!

Lien iFixit


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Août 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> Sur un 15" Retina faut s'appeler MacGyver est encore... c'est mission impossible ! (ho le jeux de mots  )
> 
> Faut enlever la batterie qui est collée au châssis pour avoir accès au trackpad !!
> 
> Lien iFixit


S'appeler MacGyver ou bien...


----------



## esimport (13 Août 2013)

c'est possible, je l'ai fait. difficile, mais en s'y prenant avec beaucoup de soin, on y arrive.
Je publierai prochainement un tuto à ce sujet


----------



## Bougye (14 Août 2013)

ok , ça remarche depuis que j'ai désactivé le trackpad quand la souris est branchée,
je me balade avec ma souris maintenant et j'essayerai de faire un changement de trackpad 
(moi, pro ou applestore?) ... un tuto pourrai effectivement aider!

et au passage, je remarque qu'il y a beaucoup et de plus en plus de PD (pixels défectueux) sur mon écran indépendamment de l'accident , pour un ordi dont le maître mot est la qualité de l'écran , c'est tout de même rageant. est ce que vs avez le même problème?


----------



## MacSedik (14 Août 2013)

Bougye a dit:


> et au passage, je remarque qu'il y a beaucoup et de plus en plus de PD (pixels défectueux) sur mon écran indépendamment de l'accident , pour un ordi dont le maître mot est la qualité de l'écran , c'est tout de même rageant. est ce que vs avez le même problème?



Décidément tu n'as pas de chance... 
j'espère que cet article pourra t'aider car la réparation ou le remplacement dun écran ayant des pixels morts n'est pas automatique chez Apple... 

http://www.macgeneration.com/news/voir/175292/la-politique-d-apple-concernant-les-pixels-morts


----------



## Bougye (23 Août 2013)

bon ça fonctionne de mieux en mieux , en effet , le clic est de moins en moins bloqué lorsque j'utilise le trackpad. Si d'autres ont le même problème , attendez trois semaines avant d'envisager une réparation.


----------



## esimport (26 Août 2013)

j'ai achevé la publication du tuto pour le démontage de la batterie sur un macbook pro retina 13" A1425
cette simple opération prend déjà 20 photos:

démontage batterie macbook pro 13 pouces


----------

